# Pontiac ratchet shift to Hurst dual-gate



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi guys,
My 68 convertible clone has what I guess is a 69 pontiac ratchet shift (I think the car is a Frankenstein, and probably was built out 68 and 69 parts). The car has a TH 400 transmission already. I don't have reverse lights so I'm guessing that it lacks the reverse switch and bracket. I have the opportunity to get a nice looking 68 Hurst dual gate at a reasonable price. Has anyone swapped out the ratchet and installed the his/hers on a 68? Any advice or instructions? I know the ratchet does the same thing, but I really like the look of the his/hers.
Thanks


----------

